# Do I need to just chill out?!?!?



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

Weather in Central GA. has been absolutely insane! I'm not even sure what all is sprouting up everywhere and I'm not even sure if or i should try to do anything about it. So here's a little info...

I had 6 pallets of Tif Tuf Bermuda installed the 1st of Oct. since we were so focused on watering and getting good root development ( which I feel we have) we were strongly encouraged NOT to put anything on the lawn that could hinder good development. With that said, there was no pre emergent applied, so whatever this is has gone pretty much unchecked.

So I guess my questions are, is this really no big deal and something that I will be able to rectify come this spring or is this something that needs to be addressed in some form fairly quickly?

Also if I am to wait until spring, what supplies do I need to be gathering now in order to ensure that I am able to address this issue quickly and correctly when the time comes.

Mind you I will be starting from scratch, when it comes to equipment and supplies.

Thank you for any help you can give


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Certainty and Celsius. I see a lot of sedge from all the watering.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

AllisonN said:


> Certainty and Celsius. I see a lot of sedge from all the watering.


How much and where should I purchase them?


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Do my own, is a place. Celsius is usually $150 and less and certainty is around $100. There are some threads in the marketplace where people are splitting bottles, or you can stop by and i can help you out.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If you have a Site One nearby they have the best prices on Celsius. I think it is around $108. I'm not sure on the Certainty but I would also check DoMyOwn and Amazon for price comparison.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Will the certainty knock out the sedge ?

It looks like a massive amount of sedge so I would get on it quick or you'll have a fun time come later.

That said... with rooting like that, healthy looking turf, and the favorable weather. Maybe research some oxadiazon for a pre emergent. I would get it down and take care of the rest of the salad bar.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Certainty should take care of the sedge. I personally use Dismiss because it takes care of my green kyllinga problems pretty quickly.


----------



## Newandconfused (Oct 20, 2020)

So from everything be able to find on these products, with rain coming in tomorrow evening and lows in the 20s for the next 2 days and nothing above 60 for the next 10 days im pretty much S.O.L until mid March? Does anyone disagree with opinion?

Also will these cold temperatures kill those weeds? I'm considering at least cutting it tomorrow before the rain starts, it probably close to 3 inches...


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Certainty will take care of most of the sedge. Dismiss as stated above is a quicker kill, and maybe a little more effective. But they'll both take care of it. Dismiss may be a little harder on the lawn, but that could be my bad measuring.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Dismiss will be hotter and harsher on the lawn. Does it matter now, no. The Bermuda will be dormant in a few days with the weather that's coming through. Certainty is slower but it's not as hard with the higher temps in the summer and it also list more than just sedges.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Blindside is another option I've had great success with but I think it has recommendations for new sod. I can't remember the exact timeframe. It would handle your current sedge and has some soil activity to prevent new sedge. It also takes care of quite a few broadleaf weeds. Check out the label and see if it would work for you.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Newandconfused said:


> Weather in Central GA. has been absolutely insane! I'm not even sure what all is sprouting up everywhere and I'm not even sure if or i should try to do anything about it. So here's a little info...
> 
> I had 6 pallets of Tif Tuf Bermuda installed the 1st of Oct. since we were so focused on watering and getting good root development ( which I feel we have) we were strongly encouraged NOT to put anything on the lawn that could hinder good development. With that said, there was no pre emergent applied, so whatever this is has gone pretty much unchecked.
> 
> ...


I would go ahead and smoke it now with either of the options I am about to list it will ding the Bermuda but nothing that will harm it long term. If money is no object I would get Tribute Total and go out at the high rate and use a Methylated Seed Oil as a Surfactant. If you don't want to spend the money on that I would go out with the high rate of both Celsius and Certainty and use a Methylated Seed Oil as a Surfactant. Honestly if you don't currently have a any of these products your going to spend almost the same amount buying Certainty and Celsius as you would buying Tribute Total. Tribute Total is essentially Celsius and Certainty already mixed together along with Revolver. It has a very expensive upfront cost but goes out at very low rates comparatively so your costs per application are pretty low and it lasts a very long time. I would also go ahead and get on a good Pre-emergent program mixing multiple modes of action. I would recommend buying the new product called Coastal which has 3 different modes of action including Prodiamine, Simazine, and Ixosaben but there again it has very expensive upfront costs but goes out at relatively low rates so the product winds up lasting along time. If this is not an option I would buy Prodiamine and Ixosaben separately and do split apps with the half rate twice a year. I know I have been rambling so feel free to ask me any questions if needed.


----------



## Coy9901 (Oct 15, 2018)

Philly Gunner, any updates? What did you decide on and what were the results? Your update could help others...


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Celsius will likely knock out whatever broadleaf you have. Celsius is very effective but painfully slow especially in colder temps. (usually takes 3 to 4 weeks from what I've seen)
Also, it will have zero effect on the nut sedge. 
One-Two punch is the way to go.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Celsius and certainty or
Fahrenheit and prosedge

Both will work, but I would not spray until temps are higher. I also would make sure I got at least 12 hours without any rain. Patience....


----------

